# Can I be an auto-entrepreneur (AE) in URSSAF with my APS (Autorisation Provisoire de Séjour) visa?



## Banana bread (10 mo ago)

There's a lot of confusion around this as on URSSAF itself it says job seekers can register as a freelancer and I found someone through FB group who is freelancing on an APS visa. However, when the immigration lawyer says I can only work 20hrs per week and I need to apply for a freelancer visa. These lawyers have fees of 290EUR per consultation and before I proceed and spend a fortune on this, I want to know if there are AE freelancers on APS visas and how things are working out for them.

PS: I also wrote to URSSAF and my prefecture but no response :|


----------

